# Event viewer service won't start



## pturnisz (May 13, 2008)

I have a problem with my Windows 2003 Server , I am getting the following error when trying to open the event viewer.

Unable to complete the operation on "Application". The interface is unknown. 

I then checked if checked if the service was running, but it wasn't, so I tried to start it but got this message


Could not start the Event Log service on Local Computer. Error 234: More data is available.

I upgraded the servers service pack and transfered the event viewers logs to a different drive but no luck, still can't find any resolution for this, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

